# Honoring the ones who have passed



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just as I was reading cowboygirl's post, whose dog is nearing the end, an idea came up. I volunteer for (human) hospice and once a year we honor the people who we served and who have passed, by lighting a candle n the main office. So how about once a year we all light a candle for all the forum dogs who have passed? They are so deserving and we got to know so many of them throughout the years.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is very sweet idea.


----------



## 1Sasha (Jul 11, 2017)

I keep a picture of each one and try to remember them each time I see their image all year round.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Count me in! I'm headed to NY next week and always stop by St Pats during the holidays. I'll be lighting a candle for everyone!


----------

